# The Rudest of People...



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Horse folks are a very opinionated bunch. Many without a mute button. 
There's really no shame in what you decide to do online. I hope you the best. 

I have no idea what your specific problem may be...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

What you need to remember is that when it comes to horses there are so many disciplines and so many opinions that not everyone is going to agree, and because this is the internet tone can be very difficult to get across. One thing meant to be said in jest can be taken seriously by another and perceived as rude.

I've been on this forum for a long time, although I just hung around for awhile because in my very first thread I felt like I was 'attacked'. In retrospect I realize people were worried for the horse I had at the time, and my safety. I was a green rider on a very green horse, it was a bad situation. People gave me advice, I refused to take it, I thought they were horrible, now I wish I had listened.

There are very few people on this forum that I honestly dislike, and only one or two people who I think are down right rude, in general I think everyone is just pretty 'tough', blunt and honest. Not afraid to say what they want to say and not always willing to sugar coat it. But like I said, it all boils down to perspective.


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

I would say that I completely agree with you HorseQueen. I don't think I've really been on this forum much these past few months because of the attitudes and the rudeness. I'll check it every so often, but really don't post anything. I'm sure we could all name off the rude ones, though. In honesty, I was shocked at how much one could get attacked on this forum.
I completely agree with your decision, and you took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

To be quite honest....this is one of the nicest forums around.....trust me, I know:wink:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

And on you go....rude ones calling out rude ones, & so on & so forth. It's the internet people, you don't have to read it. I dont' know, maybe I am just old fashioned but I don't get cyber bulling, internet stalking, it's a machine, shut it off.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

People are like opinions which are like... You know. 
Qhitting is easy, though. If I had giving up by with every rude person I came across, I would have been horseless LONG ago. 
Best way to show them is to be a stick in the mud. Kill 'em with kindness. 

Besides, dog breeders are WAY worse. :lol:


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I have to agree with Muppetgirl, I've seen people get really nasty on other forums. Call you worthless, call your animals ugly, tell you you're crap all the way around. It's because we have such a wonderful mod team, who keep those people out of our forum, or in check. 

Actually, that's probably why some forums are SO mean, they're full of the people WE banned. :lol:


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> People are like opinions which are like... You know.
> Qhitting is easy, though. If I had giving up by with every rude person I came across, I would have been horseless LONG ago.
> Best way to show them is to be a stick in the mud. Kill 'em with kindness.
> 
> *Besides, dog breeders are WAY worse. :lol:*


^^^^^^^^ Hey nowwwwwwwwwww, I resemble that remark, :wink:


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm a member of many internet forums spanning a variety of topics. This is by far the most regulated, keep everything nice, sugar coated forum I've come across in a long time. That's not necessarily a good thing or a bad thing. It's just an internet forum and if it no longer brings you pleasure to be a part of, you should move on. All the best to you and your horses.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> People are like opinions which are like... You know.
> Qhitting is easy, though. If I had giving up by with every rude person I came across, I would have been horseless LONG ago.
> Best way to show them is to be a stick in the mud. Kill 'em with kindness.
> 
> Besides, dog breeders are WAY worse. :lol:


Ya ya, you've killed me with kindness.......

Oh yeah......dog breeders....as my friend would say 'that's a whole 'nother level of crazy':lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

nvr2many said:


> ^^^^^^^^ Hey nowwwwwwwwwww, I resemble that remark, :wink:


HAHA
I totally had you in mind too!! :twisted:


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

I can honestly say i agree with every one of these posts includin the original posters post! No matter what you do there will always be someone thats cocky. There will always be know it alls- thats how the world operates. 


Dont quit! If you do they win! Stick it out!! Show kindness to the ones that dont know it- all you can do!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

tinaev said:


> I'm a member of many internet forums spanning a variety of topics. This is by far the most regulated, keep everything nice, sugar coated forum I've come across in a long time. That's not necessarily a good thing or a bad thing. It's just an internet forum and if it no longer brings you pleasure to be a part of, you should move on. All the best to you and your horses.


Call me crazy but I find it sometimes TOO sugar coated. 
Or maybe I'm too blunt. LOL
But if you ask for opinions on a public forum, people like me will amswer. Honestly. 

Course there are people on here that I wouldn't give the time of day - so I just don't.
The good out weighs the bad. And I'm bloody stubborn. :lol:


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

In life there are going to be rude people, that is the way it is you could let it get to you and run away or just say well that was not nice I will disregard what they ( rude person ) said and move on to people that are nice


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Ya ya, you've killed me with kindness.......
> 
> Oh yeah......dog breeders....as my friend would say 'that's a whole 'nother level of crazy':lol:


LOL
I ain't finished with you yet... LOL


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Call me crazy but I find it sometimes TOO sugar coated.
> Or maybe I'm too blunt. LOL
> But if you ask for opinions on a public forum, people like me will amswer. Honestly.
> 
> ...


I do too. I prefer my forums to be a little more varied in opinion and more blunt. I let rudeness on the internet roll off my back. It's just the internet. Often times the most important information and help I've gotten from a forum has come from someone I found arrogant and rude and wanted to put on my ignore list. It's been my experience that the less regulated forums tend to attract a much more knowledgeable user base that benefits all the members. While the forums that are concerned with manners and niceties tend to be filled mostly with newbies and I say that as a newbie!

Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

tinaev said:


> I do too. I prefer my forums to be a little more varied in opinion and more blunt. I let rudeness on the internet roll off my back. It's just the internet. Often times the most important information and help I've gotten from a forum has come from someone I found arrogant and rude and wanted to put on my ignore list. It's been my experience that the less regulated forums tend to attract a much more knowledgeable user base that benefits all the members. While the forums that are concerned with manners and niceties tend to be filled mostly with newbies and I say that as a newbie!
> 
> Different strokes for different folks!


Agreed!
And, too, it is hard to get a read on someone's tone online. Something that was inteded as innocent, knowledgable advice can be taken as condenscending and rude if that is the attitude we inject into it. Always good to fake a step back and take everything with a grain of salt and not just assume.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Agreed!
> And, too, it is hard to get a read on someone's tone online. Something that was inteded as innocent, knowledgable advice can be taken as condenscending and rude if that is the attitude we inject into it. Always good to fake a step back and take everything with a grain of salt and not just assume.


Speaking of tone.....Nvr2many......we're joking!!! LOL!!!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh man, now you tell me! I went and posted all sorts of bad things about you two on other threads, bahahahahaha! :wink:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Speaking of tone.....Nvr2many......we're joking!!! LOL!!!


Definitely! LOL
Sometimes my sense of humour is crude!
Like that text message I sent you about the Cookie Monster.... ****


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

Personally I think this is a forum that is very well monitored. If someone gets ugly, then simply report the post. If the person that posted it was out of line the mods will take care of it. 

One of the biggest problems I find with this forum and any other is, even though people post threads asking for help, if people say things they don't want to hear they start screaming that everyone is being mean to them. Sometimes being helped requires that you look at the mistakes you are making. 

I very much dislike that in our society being blunt is looked upon as being rude. Why is it necessary for people to add a couple of more paragraphs for you so that you can feel the rainbows and butterflies? When you post asking for advice, take the advice that you get that is sound and forget the rest of it. It really shouldn't be taken personally. 

There are some excellent horsemen on this forum in all areas. There is a wealth of knowledge and experience here. If you choose to take bluntness for rudeness and leave this forum, then it is truly your loss.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

nvr2many said:


> Oh man, now you tell me! I went and posted all sorts of bad things about you two on other threads, bahahahahaha! :wink:


:shock:
Well, of all the nerve... I hope you know I love revenge!! :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I think part of it is things can come across a lot harsher in writing than in person. When you talk to someone you ease into it, smile, make small talk, comment on things, have open body language etc. But on the forum you are given a hundred words or so to say what you want to say in a way that isn't going to be a chore for others to read. 

In that way it doesn't quite come across like friendly advice, but just a statement addressing something. 

In the same way it can be harder to get a point across - when someone is really worried they have to be upfront and harsh because there aren't many other way's a person is going to understand that what they are doing is potentially dangerous -well not in a hundred words. 

It's a bit threatening for people. I get that. I guess it's important to think back to what you write (and how you write it) knowing that all opinions will be based on that.

That's one of the tricky things on a forum. In real life someone's opinion will be based on seeing how someone rides, how a horse reacts, how they handle it etc. Here it's purely by what is posted, and that isn't really much. 

There are rude people everywhere though. I always think just smile, nod and move on!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This is a community. It may be only in cyber space, but it's a real, live community. It has a culture, and is comprised of a bunch of individuals, with different views on life, and different levels of experience and courtesy. once you get to know folks, you can see who has what to offer, and who might need to be taken with a grain of salt, and who to turn a blind eye to, if necessary. And beyond that, there's the report button and the mods, and beyond that, well, like you said, move on to some other forum.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I think it would be kind of boring if it was all agreement and sweetness and light.

This is a well run and well moderated forum, there is a wealth of knowledge here, a great place to get a lot of views on any one subject.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Gosh, I don't think you could be more wrong. I find it hard sometimes to post when someone is doing something stupid as I know if I say what I want to say, it will be moderated, and I will get a slap on the wrist. 

If you think this place is harsh, then I guess you haven't been on many internet forums. This is by far the kindest gentlest place I go to.


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

The one consideration I have not seen mentioned as yet, That is culture of the country the poster is posting from. That has a very large bearing on the response to a question.

The great plains in the States and Australia, to mention only two, flat land as far as the eye can see, and when you have travelled that distance, again flat land as far as the eye can see. Take my country I can throw a stone between hills. So my horse will have huge shoulders and a thick neck wide spaced front legs and a great big powerfull rump. Because it is going up and down hills and pushing through bush as normal riding, so it builds the bulk to handle the terrain.
The horse on the plains may be slighter in build because of where it is and the land it spends its time on. And as a flat land horse won't know how to navigate up or down hills.

The comments on each horse can be a little hard. Mine looks like a moungrel while yours looks refined so you may feel set upon and why, well I think it is because you do not yet understand you are talking to folks from all walks of life and riding styles, and many different countries, so, different cultures which also equates to different understanding of sayings, though similar, because of the culture very different in meaning. What is an insult to you is just run of the mill conversation to others. And no mallace intended.

But good luck to you.

And a foot note. AlexS would have no trouble putting me straight. But I would not be insulted, as I understand her, and make allowances. HaHaHa She is going to roast me for that shot.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

I've several money sucking hobbies and have been on the interwebs since...well forever. Trust me on this, this forum is one of the nicest I frequent :lol: and best moderated.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Excuse my not allowed to have coffee so my brain doesn't function properly at this time of day thoughts, should they be a bit scattered. 

As Tinyliny mentioned, it's like a community here. After being here for some time, I view it much like an extended family and many folks here I'd call friends, some that I'd more than welcome to come visit me in real life and some that I text, talk to on the phone and have met in real life. Every family has many personalities, for example, the 'drunk uncle', the crabby great aunt, a drama llama cousin, a petulant niece or nephew, a tough love parent, on and on. We are all people, all different, have our quirks and to me, that's a good thing. Life would be boring if all in one shade. 

When I first joined, I jumped in head first and got some good debate on the topic at hand. Some who agreed with my position, others who thought I was a horse eating meanie. I don't eat horses for breakfast but I do have very high behavioral expectations and deal with them swiftly. 

Doesn't make any of us right or wrong necessarily, just different. Long before internet forums, my grandpa told me "Put 3 horse people in a room, ask the same question and you'll get 6 different opinions." Rang true then, rings true now. With the technology, it simply allows a larger cross section of us 'horse crazies' to congregate in the same spot and in turn, that many more opinions.

I know for myself that I try (and admittedly have to try pretty hard sometimes) to make my points honestly and possibly a bit blunt but I tone it down a fair amount from what I might possibly say to a student or client in my day to day real life. Things in text leave much up to interpretation by reader. What one may think is great shooting straight advice might be taken as harsh or offensive by another, particularly when it involves their personal situations, when it wasn't intended to be nor was it. One thing that the forum has given me insight into is how much we truly do rely on body language in face to face interactions. There are things I say to students that are pretty darn sarcastic that I'd never say here because here one can't see me making faces or acting a fool while I say it. At least once a week I tell a student "Suck it up buttercup" but here, not likely. All because of the way text may or may not be interpreted. 

We try to be a fair, middle of the road forum. We don't want to stifle opinions by being too strict nor do we want to have a completely unfiltered place that allows personal insults and venomous attacks. Anytime a member feels they have a problem, we have a report feature, please use it. The mod team discusses each report as a group and makes a decision based on how it fits or does not fit within our rules and structure.

This topic is something I've thought about quite a bit and did in fact write a thread on. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/accepting-criticism-ideas-reality-your-way-145781/ May be worth a read and may also be time to write a sister thread on how to give constructive criticism and advice.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

This forum is a great place to get the help and advice someone may need. Yes, sometimes it's blunt. But isn't that why we come here? To get honest advice? It keeps all of us grounded. If it wasn't, then everyone would be living in "la-la land" I've never felt attacked or insulted by another member. But I know when I need solid, honest advice I can rely on everyone here.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

wetrain17 said:


> This forum is a great place to get the help and advice someone may need. Yes, sometimes it's blunt. But isn't that why we come here? To get honest advice? It keeps all of us grounded. If it wasn't, then everyone would be living in "la-la land" I've never felt attacked or insulted by another member. But I know when I need solid, honest advice I can rely on everyone here.


Yup! It's better than asking friends who are too froo-froo to be honest! (Or too scared of me:shock :lol:


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

It seems the targeted topic doesn't matter - horses, dogs, cats, people. On each site you have those that have good solid experience in their subject of choice, those that know something about everything and those that know much about nothing, all have the right as a member to offer their opinion and much to the frustration of others often do. Keeping things all rainbows and puppies doesn't serve to get the point across in a manner that says not only are you familiar with your topic but that you are comfortable with the advice you are giving. It is a limitation of the location we have chosen to participate in. Are there people here that are often over the top in their surety and arrogant as well as condescending in their manner of addressing others - yes. Are they always correct - no. Are there those that can get their point across, be firm and consistent in their reliability of response and tone and not be quite so offensive - yes. As a pp mentioned we all have different backgrounds, levels of experience, differing interests and belong to many diverse and different cultures. As someone that has seen a site crash and burn when there was a clash between the rudest of the rude individuals and moderators/admins and is still years later trying to recover my hat is off to the mods and administration here. Do I always like what I read - no, do I always agree - no, do I think some are allowed to get away with excessive rudeness and others are banned/moderated or reprimanded for much less - I am sure it happens but it is part of the history and friendships formed as well as perhaps the level of expertise they demonstrate that means a higher level of tolerance is demonstrated. As a result I often don't ask the questions I'd like to ask and often abandon reading some posts of interest due to the tone the thread has taken. I've seen some ask questions or share and they or their animals get totally ignored, harshly critiqued, lambasted or get bashed when others asking or sharing the same or similar are patted on the head and told how wonderful they/their animals are when there are obvious issues that could be addressed. I am very leery of sharing because of the discrepancy in tone and response. I come here to research topics of interest, occasionally offer an opinion and no longer ask questions. Sad reality for many of us I suspect. Just a part of life though as the same scenes are played out over and over throughout life with any situation we interject ourselves whether it be social situations (playground, barn, party anyone?) or work environment. The only difference is the degree and type of response possible based on what/when and where and mix of individuals involved along with those that moderate or oversee each.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

The easiest way to think about any web forum is that it is like a buffet. Take from it what you want and ignore the Brussel sprouts


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

*if it doesnt apply, let it fly*


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

The thing is, when you get to a certain point here you have seen the same question over and over again by different people and the response will be the same every time, you get impatient with the understanding and cut right to the chase. As though every one should know the answer already because you've repeated yourself a thousand other times in different posts.

But they don't. The first person who asked got compassion. The 57th person who asked got told the answer with a touch of sarcasm and impatience.

And yes, you can't read emotion in a typed paragraph. But yes, you can. You can tell when someone is being ride, text or no text. The excuse "it's hard to hear sarcasm in text" is old. I can hear it plain as day, and I'm not the most sensitive type.

I've stopped posting on threads where I've lost my patience with the question. In turn, I've stopped posting things I just don't want an opinion on...good or bad. That leaves little for me to post but I pick my battles and I really don't have time in my day to post on page 5 and then try and press my point until page 14. There are people who have plenty of time to do that though.

I've abandoned threads after I posted an opinion because even though I don't agree, I don't have time to argue and it's really not worth it anyways.

You just have to pick your battles. Pick what you want an opinion on and pick how far you want to take an argument. It takes the stress right out of it.

Eta, please excuse the autocorrect. Doing this from my phone and of course, I don't have the time to go ba k through everything an fix it. You get the point though


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Word, Copperhead.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

DimSum said:


> The easiest way to think about any web forum is that it is like a buffet. Take from it what you want and ignore the Brussel sprouts


What did the sprouts ever do to you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> What did the sprouts ever do to you?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They made me make an unattractive "ugggh" face :wink:


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

...wow.

This forum is by far the best moderated, most reasonable horse forum out. I don't go anywhere else.

I used to be very active on an Australian-based site which I am now watching slowly die because the mods are not part of the community, nor is the admin really. They set themselves apart from the rest of us, and don't participate in threads at all unless they're getting all disciplinary. Not only that, but the mods and admin don't enforce the code of conduct at all on some people... but will rip others' heads off for tiny breaches. It's been going downhill for a long time but it's really been this year that I've watched member after member just stop posting to the point where you're lucky to see one new post a day outside of two specific sections. It has over eight thousand members, but less than thirty actually post. The last post in one section was a month and a half ago! It's really sad. It used to be a great forum despite the staff's flaws.

As a former admin of a forum myself [though nothing on this scale!] I've learned that it's the regulation that makes the community. A code of conduct is all well and good, but you have to actually enforce it, and not just with closing threads when they get nasty... you look at it and look for the repeat offenders, and deal with them. Which is what HF does. The other thing that's great about here is that the mods are active in the community, sharing, posting questions, giving advice. We sort of know who's wearing the mod cap, and that's great, because we know which mods we can stir up a bit and which mods might get a bit offended.

Coming from an Aussie right here - the more we insult you, the more we like you, so if you're feeling insulted, you can always look on the bright side. That means you're loved!

Edit; also, people are sheep. The first person to set a nasty tone then tends to set the tone for a whole heap of other people, simply because we, unconsciously, want to blend in with the crowd. I've been known to take an uncharacteristically snarky tone when I enter a thread where someone has started it off. I don't tend to snark for the sake of snarking - I prefer to believe that people just don't know any better - but if I'm coming in after some random has jumped all over the OP I'm that much more likely to do it myself. It's human nature.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

As a mod, I am pleased to hear that so many folks feel this forum is a good one, in part due to the moderation. Can I say that? I mean, can I?
I know some folks feel it's too moderated, and we certainly aren't always 100% conisistent. We KNOW that. It's human beings doing this, and humans aren't perfect. Right, Mandy?

What I was going to say, (beyond mentioning that I do, indeed, like Brussel Sprouts), is that members can have a great deal of influence on the tone and direction a thread takes. Even a thread that is taking on a snarky feel to it can be bent into a new direction by a member who is willing to put ego aside and set out some clear advice, in a compassionate but no-nonsense manner. Sometimes that is enough to make others see that though they've been giving the same advice, they've forgotten the compassion and put too much ego on top. MOst folks here are actually really nice people, and just need an occasional reminder of how nice they really are.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Stop spreading rumors about me being nice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I might take the Brussels sprouts, but I won't touch the lima beans!

Seriously, I have noticed the mob mentality on a few threads. And the advice you get is only as good as the information you provide. Sometimes that's a hard one. Sometimes, and especially with newer horsemen, knowing what information is relevant can be difficult. That's why you'll see me asking for more information in quite a few threads without actually offering any advice. Sometimes, I wouldn't know what advice to offer, but I do know what information would be helpful to those who could offer it.

What drives me nuts is the thread started by someone honestly seeking advice getting hijacked by people arguing over whether or not the OP should even have horses. People come here to learn and interact, not to be told "You don't deserve to own a horse." I think if they're here trying to learn, that says a lot for their wanting to be better. And personally, I am always looking for ways to be a better horseman. And mom. And housekeeper. And gardener... Is anyone sensing a theme here?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that's when you can change things by jumping in with the vary words you just posted, Aforred.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I'll keep that in mind, tiny. I tend to be nonconfrontational, but I'm developing the ability to just say, "Hey, that's enough." In real life, I'm still working on that without getting emotional. After 30+ years, it's hard trying to change!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> < respectfully snipped >
> 
> What I was going to say, (beyond mentioning that I do, indeed, like Brussel Sprouts), is that members can have a great deal of influence on the tone and direction a thread takes. Even a thread that is taking on a snarky feel to it can be bent into a new direction by a member who is willing to put ego aside and set out some clear advice, in a compassionate but no-nonsense manner. Sometimes that is enough to make others see that though they've been giving the same advice, they've forgotten the compassion and put too much ego on top. MOst folks here are actually really nice people, and just need an occasional reminder of how nice they really are.


Just thought this was worth repeating... 

There is generally a nice way to say just about anything ...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> As a mod, I am pleased to hear that so many folks feel this forum is a good one, in part due to the moderation. Can I say that? I mean, can I?
> I know some folks feel it's too moderated, and we certainly aren't always 100% conisistent. We KNOW that. It's human beings doing this, and humans aren't perfect. Right, Mandy?


Yes, yes and yes again! 

It pleases me as well. Most folks already know but worth mentioning, the mod team here is volunteers and we started out as and still are members, first and foremost. We do it for the love of the horses and this forum community.

Like Caroline said, we are human and not perfect. If that were the case, we'd have answers to every question and a solution to every problem...but that would not be applicable if all were perfect because there would be no questions to answer or problems to try to solve. 



> What I was going to say, (beyond mentioning that I do, indeed, like Brussel Sprouts), is that members can have a great deal of influence on the tone and direction a thread takes. Even a thread that is taking on a snarky feel to it can be bent into a new direction by a member who is willing to put ego aside and set out some clear advice, in a compassionate but no-nonsense manner. Sometimes that is enough to make others see that though they've been giving the same advice, they've forgotten the compassion and put too much ego on top. MOst folks here are actually really nice people, and just need an occasional reminder of how nice they really are.


Absolutely! This is our forum, every single member and mod. You make this place what is is and can take an active role in how this forum functions. If members can try to be receptive to advice, even though hard to hear sometimes and those giving advice can step back and remember that they were beginners and less experienced once upon a time, it works. 



waresbear said:


> Stop spreading rumors about me being nice!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We'll try not to tell too many people. :twisted:



aforred said:


> I might take the Brussels sprouts, but I won't touch the lima beans!


I don't like either. Can't a hoosier girl get some corn on the cob around here? :lol:


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Can't a hoosier girl get some corn on the cob around here? :lol:


Random but... I've seen the word "hoosier" used... and I have absolutely NO idea what's meant by it! American slang, I get that much, but being an Aussie I'm pretty clueless what a lot of American slang actually means.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

blue eyed pony said:


> Random but... I've seen the word "hoosier" used... and I have absolutely NO idea what's meant by it! American slang, I get that much, but being an Aussie I'm pretty clueless what a lot of American slang actually means.


It's a nickname for the people who live in the state of Indiana. There's still a lot of speculation about how the nickname got started, but it's one of the most recognizable nicknames in the US.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Like SR said, there are many theories. No clue what the real answer is. 

Here's a page from the state website. I like the "Whose ear" theory most :lol:
IHB: What is a Hoosier?

Oh, and, BEP, we often wonder what the heck you aussies are talking about too! :lol: Maybe someone should start a slang thread, then when someone runs across one they don't know, we can find out!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I am very sorry that the OP is leaving. IDK about you but it pains me when somebody gets hurt bc they are new to horses and bought the wrong one, or they made a mistake and paid big for it. I can't watch Animal Planets program, "Animal Cops" anymore or watch graphic injury photos bc of accidents anymore either. I don't abuse or practice neglect and it pains me to see animals hurt bc of human stupidity.
So...I guess I believe that there ARE people who buy a horse and shouldn't own one, or at least they shouldn't own the one that they just bought.
I quit my hobby bc people were getting more and more sloppy about the training of their horses at both local and National CW Reenactments and at 55yo, I just didn't want to get hurt by somebody else's horse.
So, YES, I have been and will continue to express my opinion about this, though I hope that I have been civil in my responses.
I will also express my opinion about women who shop with their sons and the son's father, *but bring their boys into the women's RR.* 
I will continue to respond to uncalled for in-person rudeness, and have told many other misbehaving children "no" when their parents don't.
Even with some rude behavior here, I found other forums with horseowners much nastier and have quit those. I don't have I'Net at home and have gotten busier with my job--YEA!!!--so I'm not here as much as I used to be. It's good to take a vacation from ANYTHING, so I hope the OP will come back to us. I've made some good "penpals" here. =D


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Quote from Copperhead:

The thing is, when you get to a certain point here you have seen the same question over and over again by different people and the response will be the same every time, you get impatient with the understanding and cut right to the chase. As though every one should know the answer already because you've repeated yourself a thousand other times in different posts.

But they don't. The first person who asked got compassion. The 57th person who asked got told the answer with a touch of sarcasm and impatience.




This cracked me up because I immediately thought these few things:

'Have you used a snaffle?'

'Does your saddle fit?'

'Call your vet,'

'When was the last time his teeth were done?'

'Get a new farrier!'

'Sorry only a vet can tell you if your mare is pregnant!'

'Please slow down and use grammar and spell check!'

:lol:


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> This cracked me up because I immediately thought these few things:
> 
> 'Have you used a snaffle?'
> 
> ...


Don't forget "Get a trainer." :-o


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

The "my mare might be preggo....."ones set me off the worst. Sorry, but all the thread starter has to do is a simple search....they are warned prior to posting and STILL don't get it.....those and the words "rescued...." and "abused...poor baby...." Make the hair stand up on the back of my neck. 

Sorry for the OP-I even went back and looked at threads she had started and saw nothing rude at all, so who knows.......some folks have thicker skin than others I suppose.......

And I will eat all of the veggies.  YUM!

** DISCLAIMER: I would like to point out that the fact I have changed my signature has nothing to do with this thread**


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Every family has many personalities, for example, the 'drunk uncle', the crabby great aunt, a drama llama cousin, a petulant niece or nephew, a tough love parent, on and on. We are all people, all different, have our quirks and to me, that's a good thing.



Hilarious, as I was putting screen names to the family relations as I was reading that. You forgot Grandpa, for Stan. :lol:





Copperhead said:


> The thing is, when you get to a certain point here you have seen the same question over and over again by different people and the response will be the same every time, you get impatient with the understanding and cut right to the chase. As though every one should know the answer already because you've repeated yourself a thousand other times in different posts.
> 
> But they don't. The first person who asked got compassion. The 57th person who asked got told the answer with a touch of sarcasm and impatience.



That's 100% right. Quite frequently though someone will post a brilliant answer, really spend time doing it to a long repeated question. I think Kayty did that maybe 2 months ago in a thread when the OP was getting bent out of shape. I am sure there's many more than that too, it's just the one that stuck out in my mind. 

Mods, what do you think about the idea of having a sticky in the training, and health sections for truly brilliant advise?
People could use the report function to report an excellent post to you, you could consider it and add it to the best advise thread if you think it's good enough? 
I am suggesting it that way, so the thread doesn't become unreadable with people adding mediocre advise.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

AlexS said:


> Hilarious, as I was putting screen names to the family relations as I was reading that. You forgot Grandpa, for Stan. :lol:
> 
> please don't go adding screen names to the amusing stereotypes that have been mentioned. let's use our own imaginations, without getting personal, ne?
> 
> ...


 
comments in red


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Agreed. Stickies should be by consensus.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

No offense meant, he was joking with me, so I was joking back. 



Stan said:


> And a foot note. AlexS would have no trouble putting me straight. But I would not be insulted, as I understand her, and make allowances. HaHaHa She is going to roast me for that shot.




OK about the sticky.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Quote from Copperhead:
> 
> The thing is, when you get to a certain point here you have seen the same question over and over again by different people and the response will be the same every time, you get impatient with the understanding and cut right to the chase. As though every one should know the answer already because you've repeated yourself a thousand other times in different posts.
> 
> But they don't. The first person who asked got compassion. The 57th person who asked got told the answer with a touch of sarcasm and impatience.


 
I just want to throw one thing out there for everyone's consideration regarding the above comment from Copperhead that was quoted by Muppetgirl.

Do any of us ever consider that the newbie who asks a question for the umpteenth time may ask it so they can join in and start becoming an active member of the community? To me this is a place for discussion, not just to read what was previously written. If it were more like the latter, then it would be more like a "horse-a-pedia". Because how many NEW questions are there really? 

Please believe me, I'm more for doing some research before I just ask someone for the answer to the test. But I think questions, even if they've been asked and answered a million times before before, are the way our members get to know each other and become part of the community.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Jake and Dai said:


> I just want to throw one thing out there for everyone's consideration regarding the above comment from Copperhead that was quoted by Muppetgirl.
> 
> Do any of us ever consider that the newbie who asks a question for the umpteenth time may ask it so they can join in and start becoming an active member of the community? To me this is a place for discussion, not just to read what was previously written. If it were more like the latter, then it would be more like a "horse-a-pedia". Because how many NEW questions are there really?
> 
> Please believe me, I'm more for doing some research before I just ask someone for the answer to the test. But I think questions, even if they've been asked and answered a million times before before, are the way our members get to know each other and become part of the community.


If that is the case, then all they have to say is "I have searched and read....." or something to that effect. It at least makes it seem like they tried, IMO. I treat those much differently. There are better ways of getting to know the community than asking "Is my horse Preggo" for the 500th time. JMHO.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Copperhead said:


> But they don't. The first person who asked got compassion. The 57th person who asked got told the answer with a touch of sarcasm and impatience.


Like, like, like. This is SO true. It's incredibly frustrating for those of us that have been around for a long time (almost 4 years for me) to hear the same questions over and over: Is my mare pregnant? Why does she rear when I ask her to walk forward? Why is my colt trying to mount his sister? Have the vet palpate/US her. Check her teeth and back. He's old enough to breed and doesn't care that they're related.

Some of us, admittedly, forget that these members have not been around for long. We immediately pounce on them when we should try to explain first, and if we can't be polite about it, we need to stay away.

Having said that, I don't see a lot of rudeness here. Bluntness, yes, and sometimes obvious annoyance, but I think this is a very well-regulated community.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm sure every teacher, physician, preceptor, has heard the same questions over and over and over. Questions that to the teacher, physician, preceptor might think is a no-brainer. Questions I'm sure they get tired of answering.

They learn simple compassionate ways to answer the questions ... well, the GOOD ones do.

I think inexperienced people come on the board and look to "us" as horse "experts" and want to ask questions. If we can't find a way to answer these questions without getting annoyed and irritated with the newcomer, maybe we should avoid the thread altogether.

imo


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

KylieHuitema said:


> I think I found one of the rude people... Smh
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nope-just blunt, and says what many of us are thinking. Honestly, I was wondering if perhaps using the word "queen" in the OP's name was perhaps an indication of her attitude? Perhaps that is part of the problem? I have no idea, but I will guaranty that in the horse world there is little world for prima donnas. If the other folks around them don"t take care of it, a horse will, eventually.....(vision of face in mud puddle comes to mind.....:wink

As far as the asking of questions here being similar to a teacher, MD, etc.....that is a little different, in that all the poster has to do is at least TRY to use the little area at the top that says "search". That is all. Then if they don't understand the answer, don't find one that fits their situation, want further discussion-fine! No problem. But at least TRY to help yourself. You know the old saying "Give a man a fish........vs teach a man to fish.....". To not even try to me is blatantly lazy. Period. JMHO.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't know about anyone else but the search never works correctly for me, I'll try to find something and get what seems like every single post on the forum, with nothing to do with what I'm looking for. 
Really though, a lot of the time people don't want to just read what other people are being told to do- because they can't jump in and ask their own questions specific to the issue, either they find it rude to do so or the thread is long dead. So I really don't mind new posters (or any posters) asking their questions to get their own answers and open up discussion (and make some friends). If it annoys you, you don't have to answer.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I usually do a search first....and yes it can throw a whole pile of unrelated threads at you.....but I must admit if its a safety thing, like soaking cubes and for how long, I will make a thread......


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

I feel bad for the OP-- yall are just pickin her apart now! they even disrespected the new admin! Its sad really.

If the OP wanted she could just google the answers to all her questions- she wanted to ask her own questions so she could get individualized answers- not every thread here has the same exact answers or conversations- not every one is the same- not every one has the same issues.. im glad the OP announced her leavin- maybe it will reinforce the use of manners around here!

I dont think theres anything funny about wantin to try out a new thing- and asking questions about what ya dont know the answers to.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

toto said:


> I feel bad for the OP-- yall are just pickin her apart now! they even disrespected the new admin! Its sad really.
> 
> If the OP wanted she could just google the answers to all her questions- she wanted to ask her own questions so she could get individualized answers- not every thread here has the same exact answers or conversations- not every one is the same- not every one has the same issues.. im glad the OP announced her leavin- maybe it will reinforce the use of manners around here!
> 
> I dont think theres anything funny about wantin to try out a new thing- and asking questions about what ya dont know the answers to.


The thing is toto.....I've read through her threads and can't see where she was attacked or anyone being rude....in fact I thought she was a good sport!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Is enough not enough?, seriously folks..... time to put this thread to bed.

Edit: 8 Posts removed, no need to open thread again


.


----------

